# £3 million before dinner



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

No thats not what i had earned by dinner time (i wish it was :lol: )

but it was the collective value roughly of the cars i had cared for before i went for a pie :thumb:

the vayron and the carrera gt were coated with auto finesse tripple and the enzo and gt3 rs were done with tough coat :thumb:






























































































































































































Thanks 
Nic
www.prideandperformance.co.uk


----------



## Jacktdi (Oct 21, 2010)

Wow, stunning motors there, wouldn't you just love to own them all.....ahhh I best keep dreaming.


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

:argie::argie::argie::argie:


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow! Stunning work :doublesho

Is that a customers fleet or a car dealer?


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Nice.

I think I'll have the GT3 please


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

wow now that is my perfect car garage right there, you lucky bugger getting to work on them nice one mate


----------



## patonbmw (Nov 23, 2008)

William Loughran... Such a nice dealership!!!


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

What are the electrical cables going into the cars?


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Superspec said:


> What are the electrical cables going into the cars?


all the cars are kept on trickle charge to ensure the battery's are always kept charged and to avoid any electrical gremlins :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow that is some impressive collection :doublesho


----------



## NL-J (Jun 14, 2008)

:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho



Superspec said:


> What are the electrical cables going into the cars?


Battery conditioners?


----------



## CJ1985 (Feb 21, 2011)

nice cars and is that a 458 i spy in the background


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

NL-J said:


> :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho
> 
> Battery conditioners?


yep :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

CJ1985 said:


> nice cars and is that a 458 i spy in the background


it is mate, i've not had chance to work on that one though


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Very nice Nic. That is a fantastic customer to have on the books. Stunning cars and happy for you that he appreciates the quality you can bring to him.
Good luck with that,awesome.


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Luvverly :argie:


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Nice Veyron - colour scheme gives it an almost vintage sort of look.
911 for me I think.


----------



## Jehu Knight (May 14, 2010)

AMAZING....I have the same collection in my garage!!!!!!! Oh no, i've just woken up.


----------



## UberCool1 (Feb 13, 2011)

Excellent work Nic:thumb:


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

Now thats one fine collection of cars…

Awesome!


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

jealous.. 
:thumb:


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Jehu Knight said:


> AMAZING....I have the same collection in my garage!!!!!!! Oh no,* i've just woken up*.


i know the feeling :lol:


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

WoW Stunning!!!! 

Noticed a few small wire going to the cars, trickle chargers?


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Simple stunning


----------



## Raymond (Jul 31, 2010)

Amazing!


----------



## Feeex (Apr 6, 2007)

Don't get me wrong, the Veyron is impressive, but it's not a good looking car is it? I think those colours make it look awful. With all the money in the world I still wouldn't buy one. Deffo the short straw in that crowd.

In order GT, 911, Enzo, Veyron


----------



## Sciroccostyle (Mar 31, 2011)

That's what my garage is going to look like when I win the 68M euromillions tomorrow ;-)


----------



## nicmcs (Jan 1, 2011)

Stunning collection and work mate. the cars look flawless man.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Feeex said:


> Don't get me wrong, the Veyron is impressive, but it's not a good looking car is it? I think those colours make it look awful. With all the money in the world I still wouldn't buy one. Deffo the short straw in that crowd.
> 
> In order GT, 911, Enzo, Veyron


I'm not even slightly impressed with the bugatti. Nice car to work on though for a portfolio.
911, GT (only if it's in that colour though), Enzo and then they Veyron if I must have one.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

im not a Porsche fan, 
so for me its Enzo, Veyron, 911, GT
and i dont like the colour of the GT.. would prefer it in white.
colour of veyron not nice either, but thats all digressing from the thread lol..

nice work, and good for building the old portfolio pride and performance(not that you need it lol.. seems pretty full in there already!)


----------



## gdavison (May 14, 2009)

very tidy collection


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Move over Veyron & Enzo, give me the 2 Porka's any day.:thumb:


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

I'd take the veyron in a heartbeat. Its no the most elegant looking car, but the chances of me ever getting to try one are next to none and there probably isnt another car out there that is as impressive as the veyron. 
Porsches are common as muck.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

That i a lovely little collection, It looks very indy dealership though im guessing if it was just a wax then they could be for sale?

Its just a guess though... is it a showroom or owners garage?

Cheers

PaulN

Ps my garage is like that but without the cars and nice white finishing in the garage.... lol


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

Absolutley brilliant matey :thumb: you must be proud!


----------



## rdig1984 (Feb 28, 2011)

The only one I like is the Grand Cherokee in the outside!!! LOL


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic all of them..


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, very impressive. I will take the Enzo please! :thumb:


----------



## IYRIX (Jan 31, 2009)

i'm just loving the garage! if you can call it that..


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

carrera gt all the way for me
best sounding car ever


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Is that a Phantom and an SLS upstairs??


----------



## Steve ZS (Oct 15, 2009)

Wow,what a garage and collection housed in it :argie:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks for the comments guys :thumb:

yes as some of you have guessed it is a dealers and not a personal garage 

there is a VERY in depth write up coming soon for the black enzo too :thumb:


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

Amazing!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice selection!


----------



## Tom_watts (May 2, 2010)

Great work and a nice collection


----------



## joshhatton (Jan 10, 2010)

fantastic work and what a collection some people have to much dollar!


----------



## Jav_R (Apr 2, 2011)

omg :doublesho


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks guys :thumb:

i do love the cars there


----------



## Scatty (Oct 1, 2010)

Turkleton said:


>


thats great ha !!

They are some lovely cars, great work !!


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Is that what heaven looks like.

Sorry, I could only thank you once.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Mr Face said:


> Is that what heaven looks like.
> 
> Sorry, I could only thank you once.


kind of but heaven has naked blondes hanging out of the cars too :thumb:


----------



## johngerard (Jun 13, 2008)

Who the hell let you in to my garage?!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Turkleton said:


>


+1 :doublesho


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Wow, what a mornings work, they must need cleaning daily to wipe the drool away!! Awesome!


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

Is it me or is it just a LITTLE bit sad.
I love all cars, even scabby bangers, as they are cars, but, i love to drive them. those cars are right at the top of the food chain and yet in all probability will get molly coddled and pampered and never driven half as hard as my old 350z or Mitsibishi GTO.
Cleaning them is great and you have done a job that most of us could only dream of doing but I actually think the cars themselves would look better with dust, dirt, flies and other road detritus on them.
Thats why I so appreciate before and after photo's as it shows that cars get used.
Dont worry its just jealous old Ming
PS. If I owned just one of them I would probably forget all my own advice and treat it like a spoiled child giving it everything it wanted!!:lol::lol:


----------



## chris3boro (May 12, 2008)

All lovely. 

I think its interesting though that the 'cheapest' car there, the GT3 RS, is actually the best drivers car...in my opinion anyway.


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Mr loughrans i belive! My friend bought the grey 997 turbo 3 weeks ago. Did you detail it?
Great work mate.


----------



## The Engineer (Jan 21, 2009)

MMMMMMMMMMM nice.

Link to dealer site : http://www.williamloughran.co.uk/

He has soom amazing stock


----------



## GrEyHoUnD (Oct 9, 2010)

Turkleton said:


>


Got it in one!!


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

The Engineer said:


> MMMMMMMMMMM nice.
> 
> Link to dealer site : http://www.williamloughran.co.uk/
> 
> He has soom amazing stock


That IS some amazing stock - just let down at the end by a crabby Jeep and a couple of Beemer's, imo

Still, wouldn't say no, but can't decided which I'd pick if my six numbers came up...<drool> :thumb:


----------



## ElGaby (Jul 23, 2010)

My god!, amazing collection, never see none of that cars in person, only the gt3 rs in the bs as saloon


----------



## kamsingh (Jul 31, 2009)

Believe it looks like tom hartley dealership?


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

ROMEYR32 said:


> Mr loughrans i belive! My friend bought the grey 997 turbo 3 weeks ago. Did you detail it?
> Great work mate.


hi mate,

did he have a little problem with the tyre pressure sensors when he picked it up?

if so, i didn't detail it but i did give the windows a quick clean and apply some tyre dressing just before he collected it :thumb:



kamsingh said:


> Believe it looks like tom hartley dealership?


no sorry mate it is not it is indeed loughrans :thumb:


----------



## Court M3 (Apr 5, 2009)

Enzo is pure sex


----------



## hally11092 (May 16, 2011)

GT for me sorry but that car just says buy me, how ever the GT3 is also a proper drivers car. Enzo would be a dream to own GARAGE QUEEN


----------



## 4moBear (Jul 1, 2010)

Incredible cars!


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

If that is not a dealership and is someones private collection, please let him know I hate him. It's better than my Forza Garage!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Some fine work there mate


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

Whoa ... I hope that's safety glass on that building


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

Simply amazing photos! :thumb:


----------



## Tacklebury (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow.......


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks guys :thumb:

i went to the owners house the other day to do some work on his private collection,


now that stuff is amazing :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## MickPontoon (Aug 8, 2011)

lovely loverly dribble


----------

